# laptop power



## walela (May 30, 2013)

*I have a Lenovo 3000 N200 laptop about 8 years old with Windows XP. The battery is dying and I have opted to operate my computer with just AC power. The problem is that the cord is defective and I can rarely get it to turn on my computer. Cords w/adapters are very expensive so I would like to know if I can just use a power cord to run my computer without the adapter section? ( if there is such a thing available) I have removed the battery from the computer and don't want to buy another one. If this is possible please advise where I might be able to purchase one. *

*Also...is Lenovo an IBM product and are their cords interchangeable?*

*Thank You. Walela*


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hello Walela, and welcome to TSG.



walela said:


> I would like to know if I can just use a power cord to run my computer without the adapter section?


If the adapter your are referring to is the plastic box between the plug that goes into your AC mains outlet and the power jack on the computer, then No, you can not replace it with just an AC power cord that plugs directly into your computer. That adapter converts your 100 or 240 Volts AC power to 20 Volts DC. The specification for your computer say that it uses either a 65 watt or 95 watt adapter and I can't tell what determines which one you need. You may be able to find a third party manufactured power adapter for a lower cost than an IBM branded one.

If the problem is an intermittent open connection in the cord between the adapter and the plug going to the computer, you may be able to get someone handy with a soldering iron to splice the cord or replace the plug. You also need to make sure the problem isn't with the power jack on the computer.

Computer Specifications:
http://www-01.ibm.com/common/ssi/cg...lfid=897/ENUS107-527&appname=lenovous#@[email protected]@


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Lenovo 3000 N200* chargers:

http://www.amazon.com/Power-Adapter-Charger-Lenovo-ThinkPad/dp/B001MQACXG

http://www.amazon.com/Laptop-Adapter-Charger-Lenovo-3000/dp/B001MQ8F8U

----------------------------------------------------------


----------

